# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Vendo Harina de Platano, Yuca, Papa, Tocosh.

## Mochepales

Buenas Tardes
Somos la empresa Pacha Nostra, dedicados a la comercialización de productos agro industriales. 
Actualmente contamos con una producción mensual: 
Harina de plátano: 5 TN
Harina de Yuca:    10 TN
Almidón de Yuca:  10 Tn
Harina de Papa:    10 Tn
Harina de Tocosh: 10 Tn 
Contamos con Reg. San., Certificaciones de calidad, las cantidades se pueden incrementar de acuerdo al pedido. 
Contacto: Moises Palacios Espinoza
Cel: 959631865
Mail: mpalacios@pachanostra.comTemas similares: BANANO DESHIDRATADO Y HARINA DE PLÁTANO (ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL) SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA PARA HACER HARINA DE PLÁTANO Vendo Papa Huayro y Papa Amarilis BUSCAMOS CONTRATO PARA PROVEER PLÁTANO BELLACO Y YUCA BLANCA VENDEMOS PLATANO BELLACO Y YUCA PARA CHIFLES, HARIA, EXPORTACIÓN, BUSCO CONTRATO

----------

